# Camera as a paint brush tool rather than a gun



## eninja (May 12, 2015)

Sorry for maybe a non sense post. 
I was trying to set a criteria how do I say a photo is nice in my opinion.
This cross on my mind, if somehow, the photo came to be similar to my imagination.
Then boom, I forgot this art, lately I shoot events, all I do is 

compose 
shot
compose 
shot

There is an image in mind that I really really want to bring to reality.
If really someone out there got the resources to do it. It will be epic for me.

A lady wearing dress,
Behind a lady is a red light trail from a car.
Her hair and dress are sway blown by the wind
Time is few minutes after the sun goes down.

I got photo of this before with my g12. Hope I find it.

Edit:
Thanks to dropbox carousel, found it.
Here is the link https://www.dropbox.com/s/l073b1pfnk9li98/CanonG12_20111030_001252_cr.jpg?dl=0 
not so perfect photo.


----------



## YuengLinger (May 12, 2015)

Nice shot brushstroke. Especially for a G12. 

Thanks for reminding us that photography is poetry as well as a visual art!


----------



## eninja (May 13, 2015)

Kinda ironic, ever since I got full frame, all my shots with my wife now, all was a test shot.. tsk. tsk.


----------



## eninja (May 22, 2015)

This image was on my mind for already 2 months.

Glad I finally pulled it off.


----------



## eninja (May 22, 2015)

Next images on my mind:
1. light trail
2. skater boy (this I don't know any person)


----------



## slclick (May 22, 2015)

I used to have images of Koo Stark in my head during the 80's.


----------

